# How do I get chicks or feratlized eggs?



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok so first of all I dont want to get a rooster, too loud for the neighbours! I know you can buy chicks from hatcharies but I live in the uk and I wanted to see If any were near but turns out there's not so I was wondering wether there is another way?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Some folks have bought eggs off Ebay, but there's no guarantee they'll all be pullets. Cant you order chicks from a hatchery and have them delivered to a post office near you? You can have them call you when they arrive. I've done it in that manner.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

You may be able to search forums in the UK for local breeders, Here we also have farm supply stores that sell chicks seasonally at just a few days old. I don't know what the equivalent would be there. Here there is also livestock sell/trade meet ups. I would start with trying to find a Chicken group in the UK local to where you are. I am on several on Facebook, that may be a good place to start.  Good Luck


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Surely in the UK there are livestock sales.In the US they have them often.I think it started as farmers trading animals with other farmers.I don't know about the UK.Try looking up livestock sales.Good luck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would hit your local feed stores and see if anyone has a sign up or ask the person running the feed store, or even leave a note on a bulletin board, or leave your information with a clerk to give to someone that buys chicken feed. There are chicken websites or forums in the UK. Maybe join and ask one of them. I've gotten books from one that you can't get here. 
And Ebay does have a site in the UK. You have to type in "hatching eggs". The UK is big on chickens and roses or gardens. There's got to be some people around you!


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

U might be best getting auto sex breeds so can buy really young chicks without the danger of getting males and still have the joy of raising them from a couple of days old. There's plenty of places in uk that are selling cream legbars, they also lay blue eggs which I think is fun


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Also I don't think my mom is approving about getting chicks as we dont really want anymore chickens (adults) But I think chicks would be great! Can you tell me please if it is easy or hard to keep chicks! And Also I have found somewhere you can sell chicken a website called preloved I can get chicks from there


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Uh, uh. Not going to go there. Mom said no, there is no way I'm going to make it harder on her by telling you other ways to procure chicks she doesn't want to deal with. BTW, bringing in new means you could be introducing nasty bugs to the existing flock. New of anything has to go in to quarantine for about a month.


----------



## happy_girl71 (Jul 6, 2016)

All i can say is i drove 6 hours and traveled through 3 states to getvmy eggs


----------



## happy_girl71 (Jul 6, 2016)

or wait and ask your feed store(TSC) when their chick days are


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> You may be able to search forums in the UK for local breeders, Here we also have farm supply stores that sell chicks seasonally at just a few days old. I don't know what the equivalent would be there. Here there is also livestock sell/trade meet ups. I would start with trying to find a Chicken group in the UK local to where you are. I am on several on Facebook, that may be a good place to start.  Good Luck


where is 8hensalaying?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great minds, and all that. I thought maybe I missed her signing off for a bit but if you're asking then I guess we need to send out a search party.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's hard to keep chicks. You need a special area for them with a heat lamp until they're fully feathered, different feed, and they can't go out with your older birds until they are a couple months old. They are cute, but for you're not set up for them, they aren't as easy as just buying a few chicks. 
Of course there's the issue of your mum saying no LOL


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> where is 8hensalaying?


I'm here  Robin dragged me out from under my rock lol. I posted an update on another thread


----------

